# Power On Lan bei Asus  z97



## koeki91 (4. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen, 

Da ich die letzten Tage versucht habe meinen PC per LAN aufzuwecken und mir das nur aus dem Standby gelungen ist möcht ich nun Euch um Rat fragen.

Um Folgende Hardware geht es: 
Asus Z97 Pro
Bequiet DPP10 850w

Folgende Settings sind im Bios gesetzt:
ErP Read ->  Aktiviert S4+S5
Power On By PCI-E -> Aktiviert

Wenn ich nun den PC herunterfahre, dann leuchtet noch ein Lan-Led orange, leider passiert aber nix wenn ich an meiner Friz Box auf aufwecken klicke.

Bitte um hilfreiche Ratschläge


----------



## Merowinger0807 (5. Februar 2018)

ist Dein Freund... Sollte man zu nutzen wissen...

Eine Suche nach "Asus Z97 Pro Wake on Lan" brachte DAS hier: Asus z97 pro Wake On Lan - [Solved] - Motherboards

Und der letzte Eintrag führt einen hier hin :
How to Configure Wake-on-LAN in Windows 10 and Windows 8.1 - System Admins Howto


----------

